# No ID



## Barry (Mar 22, 2013)

Old photo bloomed at 2008 and it will rebloom on next month. Can any body help to indentify what is it?


----------



## Cheyenne (Mar 22, 2013)

I would have to say stonei x sanders pride, or stonei x (platyphyllum x sqnderianum). It just looks like there is alot of stonei in there, more than just a primary of stonei x?. The petals say it has to have sanderianum in it. But the dorsal is almost to white to be sanders pride. Which all leads me to believe it has to be sanders pride backcrossed to stonei. By the way, this is a great flower. Definitely one of the beat multis that I have seen in a while. I would just love to have one that looks like this.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 22, 2013)

Older cross (Photo 08) primary cross not complex, Sander's Pride (stonei X sanderianum)


----------



## emydura (Mar 22, 2013)

That is a very distinctive flower. I love it.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 22, 2013)

I LOVE IT too! I'm with the Sander's Pride bunch.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree -- very nice Sander's Pride.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 22, 2013)

it does look nice


----------



## Barry (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you all of you!


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 23, 2013)

well grown and flowered


----------

